# The Art of the Conceptual Photograph 19151920



## Sentient (Aug 29, 2008)

I originally discovered this through an e-mail from my brother, with a picture of a huge group of military men, posing in the shape of the Statue of Liberty. I looked at it for a minute, and decided it probably wasnt real, thinking it was most likely an altered photo, etc. Out of curiosity, I researched it a bit, and discovered that not only is the photograph real, but there were many others done in a similar fashion, between 1915 -1920.

Check these out (After clicking on the link below, click on the individual pictures for hi-res versions). Blew my mind, how they mustve put these together back in the day. Just incredibly amazing pictures

People Pictures

Theres also some detail given here, regarding the number of people used in the Statue of Liberty pic...

Statue of Liberty details


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 29, 2008)

kinda cool, kinda odd, some of them really do look fake. strange world.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 29, 2008)

Pretty interesting!


----------

